# Caught a boat from the beach.



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Went out shark fishing yesterday and ran my line out. We had great luck putting 5 blacktip sharks on the beach from 2ft to 5ft. Couple hours in a boat came screaming down the beach. He narrowly missed some swimmers, a guy on a kayak, and when he got to me he scooped up my line and stripped about $100 worth of braid off my 10500 spinning reel before I could cut it. He was directly over the sandbar in about 6 feet of water making about 25 knots. There were people on floats, and swimmers within 10 yards of him. Why in the world do boats come that close when so many people are in the water? You could go just a couple hundred yards south and have absolutely no chance of hurting people.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

keperry1182 said:


> Went out shark fishing yesterday and ran my line out. We had great luck putting 5 blacktip sharks on the beach from 2ft to 5ft. Couple hours in a boat came screaming down the beach. He narrowly missed some swimmers, a guy on a kayak, and when he got to me he scooped up my line and stripped about $100 worth of braid off my 10500 spinning reel before I could cut it. He was directly over the sandbar in about 6 feet of water making about 25 knots. There were people on floats, and swimmers within 10 yards of him and he was going . Why in the world do boats come that close when so many people are in the water? You could go just a couple hundred yards south and have absolutely no chance of hurting people.


Man, some folks just have no clue what they are doing or risking! One of my peeves is jet skis. Some riders don't understand the danger. In fact one poor girl lost her life in Destin a few days ago. She was from out of town and jetting with at least two men , when she ran right into a boat.
Head injuries and died soon after if not at the scene.

While shore fishing I have jet skiers run right along where I am casting and then do doughnuts. I guess they are showing off just how inconsiderate they can be.
Hate to hear you lost so much line, but glad no one was injured.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

keperry1182 said:


> Went out shark fishing yesterday and ran my line out. We had great luck putting 5 blacktip sharks on the beach from 2ft to 5ft. Couple hours in a boat came screaming down the beach. He narrowly missed some swimmers, a guy on a kayak, and when he got to me he scooped up my line and stripped about $100 worth of braid off my 10500 spinning reel before I could cut it. He was directly over the sandbar in about 6 feet of water making about 25 knots. There were people on floats, and swimmers within 10 yards of him. Why in the world do boats come that close when so many people are in the water? You could go just a couple hundred yards south and have absolutely no chance of hurting people.


They are idiots, and haven't been taught better.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wait until he goes to get that braid out of his prop


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you hammer down the drag (or grab the spool) at the reel it should pop the line at the prop. You might save some money.

Jim


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> Wait until he goes to get that braid out of his prop


If he was that close around people, I'm betting he doesn't figure it out till he burns up the lower unit.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If he was that close around people, I'm betting he doesn't figure it out till he burns up the lower unit.


I would also bet that he is an avid golfer.......lmao


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was this at the east side of the pass along ft Pickens. At times I have snuck in trying to use the beach line to cut down on the chop in a west swell when I was getting my butt beat on a choppy day with a west wind? No excuse for him getting that close to swimmers though. Was just attempting to explain why he might have been running the beach near ft Pickens.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I would also bet that he is an avid golfer.......lmao


They are some disrespectful little shits.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

What Mark said...here is what I am having trouble wrapping my head around...you were shark fishing in the middle of swimners? When Jesse Arbogast was attacked at Ft Pickens, people screamed that the fishing pier, miles to the east caused the attack. When Mike Waters was bitten two miles east of the pier, instead of blaming his own stupidity for sitting in a school of bait, after seeing sharks...he blamed the pier. The result, even though SRIA knew it was sheer BS...they banned any sharks from being caught off the pier and being landed and all shark fishing from the beach pier.

After the pier ban was in effect, a rumor started that someone was shark fishing in the area where Arbogast was hit...and they discussed banning beach fishing . Use some common sense. Tell me what would have happened had you hooked a big bull shark and he drug that braid across the leg or arm of a swimmer.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I was set up at 0530 fishing. I set up at the last parking spot on johnsons beach. I was the first guy there. Any and all swimmers near me set up knowing I was fishing. There has to be some accountability. Every time I hooked up we told people it could be a shark. They would get out, I would land the fish, they would get back in. Communication kept everyone safe and happy. Common sense says if a guy is fishing you shouldn't swim under his lines, and if you do and you get hurt, it isn't the fisherman's fault. I see your point but I disagree. I was doing nothing wrong.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Boaters need to swing wide of areas where people are on the beach. If it's too choppy.....it's too choppy


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

while I do not disagree with your points. If a shark attack happened near you, how would you feel. And would you do it again ?? I have seen the sharks in the shallows (from a boat) along that beach. The attack would not even have to be triggered by your fishing. Guess I would just stay away from people and swimming areas if I was shark fishing from the beach.

By the way , as far as braid running against someone's arm or leg, that could happen with a Bull Red or Jack. 

I also agree , boaters need to stay clear of lines and people. BE safe rather sorry.



keperry1182 said:


> I was set up at 0530 fishing. I set up at the last parking spot on johnsons beach. I was the first guy there. Any and all swimmers near me set up knowing I was fishing. There has to be some accountability. Every time I hooked up we told people it could be a shark. They would get out, I would land the fish, they would get back in. Communication kept everyone safe and happy. Common sense says if a guy is fishing you shouldn't swim under his lines, and if you do and you get hurt, it isn't the fisherman's fault. I see your point but I disagree. I was doing nothing wrong.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sub...big difference in a 15 pound fish drag that braid vs 250-350 # bull.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> What Mark said...here is what I am having trouble wrapping my head around...you were shark fishing in the middle of swimners? When Jesse Arbogast was attacked at Ft Pickens, people screamed that the fishing pier, miles to the east caused the attack. When Mike Waters was bitten two miles east of the pier, instead of blaming his own stupidity for sitting in a school of bait, after seeing sharks...he blamed the pier. The result, even though SRIA knew it was sheer BS...they banned any sharks from being caught off the pier and being landed and all shark fishing from the beach pier.
> 
> After the pier ban was in effect, a rumor started that someone was shark fishing in the area where Arbogast was hit...and they discussed banning beach fishing . Use some common sense. Tell me what would have happened had you hooked a big bull shark and he drug that braid across the leg or arm of a swimmer.


I was there the day Arbogast was bitten. Nasty sight. Every person on the beach was freaked. Waited till the chopper left and hightailed it back to the trailer. Poor kid never stood a chance. Any clue how he's doing these days, he lost a lot of blood?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I was there the day Arbogast was bitten. Nasty sight. Every person on the beach was freaked. Waited till the chopper left and hightailed it back to the trailer. Poor kid never stood a chance. Any clue how he's doing these days, he lost a lot of blood?


He is in a wheel chair, suffered severe brain damage, cannot speak. Too much blood lost to ever recover from it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

keperry1182 said:


> Went out shark fishing yesterday and ran my line out. We had great luck putting 5 blacktip sharks on the beach from 2ft to 5ft. Couple hours in a boat came screaming down the beach. He narrowly missed some swimmers, a guy on a kayak, and when he got to me he scooped up my line and stripped about $100 worth of braid off my 10500 spinning reel before I could cut it. He was directly over the sandbar in about 6 feet of water making about 25 knots. There were people on floats, and swimmers within 10 yards of him. Why in the world do boats come that close when so many people are in the water? You could go just a couple hundred yards south and have absolutely no chance of hurting people.


How far out did you run your bait...250...300...350...400...500 yds?


----------

